# Yes you can connect to tivo with only a cellphone.



## ericgrooms (Aug 19, 2003)

I only have a cellphone and I kept reading where you had to have a landline or a broadband connection to connect to tivo. That is total BS. I am connecting to tivo without a problem. If anyone tells you that you have to do it there way, they are lying!!! PCS Connection Manager + 2 WUSB11's= No landline, no broadband service and all the TIVO that you can handle. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't!!!!


----------



## melloyello75 (Mar 17, 2005)

can you further explain? I have Cingular service and would love to try this out!


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

This would be very important information for the Forum Users to know... Anyway you can detail how you worked around this 

Good job either way making it happen!!


----------



## ericgrooms (Aug 19, 2003)

All you have to do is get a cellphone. I happen to have Sprint, but you can make an internet connection with Cingular or Verizon also. So I took my sprint phone, bought a data cable (available all over the internet or ebay) and with a program called PCS Connection Manager (if you have cing. or verz. you can use a program called futuredial). After I connected to the internet, I used two linksys network adapters (one on my computer, one on my tivo) and created a ad-hoc network. Tivo instantly recongnized my network adapter, so I click on the network (automatically showed up on my tivo) and just walked through the set-up (it was all pretty well automatic). Let my tivo dial-in and reset. Once it was done, I was able to connect to tivo without the use of a phoneline or a broadband connection. I only have to be connected to the internet on my computer via my cellphone. Thats it. It sounds really complicated, but it actually is a breeze. The connection manager automatically sets itself up. The network adapters almost automatically set themselves up. Tivo automatically sets itself up. Dial up, reset, done. Connecting to tivo without a problem. Summary: Computer connects to the internet via my cellphone. Create a network between computer and tivo. Tivo connects to internet via network--> computer --> cellphone -->internet. 


P.S. How can I change my title to something else besides "registered user"? Just sounds a little gay.

Eric


----------



## ericgrooms (Aug 19, 2003)

Forced connection again tonight. Works great.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Very cool--- thanks for the information.... 
You can change your Title to something different in your USER CP then Edit Profile


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

If only there was a toy to plug into a PCS phone that would emulate POTS. There is one for older analog phones. Am I behind the curve? Is there some device to get plain old telephone service, i.e., tip and ring out of a modern digital PCS telephone?


----------



## JJBliss (Jan 28, 2002)

http://www.cidcocom.com/merge/


----------



## ericgrooms (Aug 19, 2003)

I am not for sure, but it is probably like Dock-N-Talk which does not actually transmit data and can not be used for TIVO or satellite call in's.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

It sure looks like something interesting. If it does transmit data, it's probably using analog cellular to do so. The data sheet and user manual do not say it supports data transmission, so since that's a valuable feature that would be included, its omission probably means this device will not support data transmission.


----------



## ericgrooms (Aug 19, 2003)

bump


----------



## JJBliss (Jan 28, 2002)

ericgrooms said:


> bump


What exactly is the point of _bump_'ing this thread?


----------



## ericgrooms (Aug 19, 2003)

I had someone at work ask me about it. They said they saw it the other day and this morning they couldn't find it. Instead of explaining to them how to search for it I just decided to "bump" it back up and make it easy on them. BTW it is confirmed that http://www.cidcocom.com/merge/ does not support data. Hi Kyle.


----------



## JJBliss (Jan 28, 2002)

ericgrooms said:


> BTW it is confirmed that http://www.cidcocom.com/merge/ does not support data.


Why can't your tivo dial out with it's internal modem using the cidcocom merge?

If your tivo picks up the phone, hears a dial tone, then dials the tivo servers, and downloads guide data via modem, what about the merge makes that not work?

It may not "support" CDPD, GPRS or EVDO data, but it certainly acts as a POTS phone line, which is all you need to run a tivo.


----------



## ericgrooms (Aug 19, 2003)

Digital voice networks do not support modem or fax tones. Older analog service will allow use of modems at very low speeds and fax. The only way this would work is if your cell phone supports an analog service or communicates using DTMF.


----------



## rog (Jan 12, 2005)

JJBliss said:


> http://www.cidcocom.com/merge/


For uses outside of TiVo, this is f-ing cool! If only I had a Motorola cell phone... I wonder if anyone else makes these for LG phones from Verizon?


----------



## ericgrooms (Aug 19, 2003)

rog said:


> For uses outside of TiVo, this is f-ing cool! If only I had a Motorola cell phone... I wonder if anyone else makes these for LG phones from Verizon?


http://www.phonelabs.com/index.asp


----------



## anegron_2k (Mar 1, 2006)

WOW! I have to try this. I just bought a new Series 2 TIVO,but I have no telephone land line, or cable or DSL (yes, I live in the boonies!).

I'll buy a network adapter today to give this a try!

If what you are saying is correct then I should be able to connect to the WEB using my laptop and EVDO card, create a home network and let TIVO piggyback on the network connection.

I'll try this tonight to see what happens..


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## anegron_2k (Mar 1, 2006)

So I finally found a network adapter that tivo could recognize. Tried everything it stores to no luck. Ended up buying a WUSB11 on Ebay.

Tivo sees the network adapter. 

My laptop has an EVDO card and connects successfully to the internet.

I tried to create a wireless network on the laptop, but tivo will not "see it". Firewall is turned of.

Any ideas?


----------



## christian.a (Nov 21, 2006)

Have been trying several days now trying to hook up an ad-hoc network.
i have a humax series2 80g dvr connected to a Tivo brand wireless adapter. my pc is running windows xp home edition and is using a netgear w111t wireless adapter configured for peer-to-peer connection. I too am using my cellphone (treo 650) for internet access via bluetooth. Tivo cannot locate dhcp server error keeps popping up. Very frustrating.

Do i have to have a compatible tivo wireless adapter hooked up to my pc also to resolve this issue? Anyone please help!!!!!

thanks,
christian


----------

